# running computer in car running WINAMP?



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

So it would seem easy enough to put a computer in your car. You can easily transfer a harddrive in and out and fill it up with audio. I suppose you would want to load a striped verison of windows to load ultra fast. The main issue is how would you control winamp? I would want a play, stop, fast forward button and also of course the ability to change songs or whatnot.
I guess a opitcal mouse could work or a touch screen? Anyone have some thoughts?
Oh I just thought u could be elite and run Wi Fi in the car and upload songs from your home computer to outside lol.


_Modified by Fluxburn64 at 1:21 PM 8-21-2005_


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: running computer in car running WINAMP? (Fluxburn64)*

Someone has to have done this or know of some harddrive system for a car. I think ipods are lame because the transfer speed is so damn slow compared to even a slow hard drive transfer.


----------



## jcrumpton (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: running computer in car running WINAMP? (Fluxburn64)*

Touch screen is your only simple solution.
I've been playing with one of these http://www.duncanmackenzie.net...3.asp
Whcih can be purchased here http://www.crystalfontz.com/
It would require some custom coding to get it to display data from winamp (screen scrape would be the simplest thing) and passing commands from the keypad back to winamp (that's the hard part)
A lot of trouble but it could be done.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: running computer in car running WINAMP? (jcrumpton)*

Well jesus with all the coding to be done might as well run linux and use some standard player. I was more interesting in running one of those displays in addition to a lcd that shows the actual winamp. I think it would be easier to just run a LCD hooked up to a computer, or a laptop and make some platform to run a optical mouse to control the winamp.
I like your idea but it drifts away from what I actually would want: a screen showing winamp.
The best thing would be a physical touch screen that could just drag and drop files from the computer to winamp playlist. I know they have touch screens for other products, it must be available at a price. But the easy solution would be to just run a optical mouse.
I don't understand everyone running a IPOD in the car and then you can't see the artist name unless you mount your ipod at the stock stereo location. I have this mp3 player, the RocBox which is some cheap ass 20 gig player for $140 because it isn't released yet. 
It is so annoying the following things, can't see the screen. Startup time is slow. Jesus my laptop almost boots up faster with windows xp. I can't believe some genius hasn't offered a system like this yet. With everyone having a PDA or Laptop I think it would make sense to have a physical computer within the car that could double as a intergral part of the car as well as providing mulitple benifits to the user. 
Just look at all the systems out there, GPS, On Star and etc. Why can't they just be replaced all with a Internet enabled car. Each car has a computer inside with internet which allows for phone calls, traveling directions, superior music selection, voice activation to schedule meetings and appointments, which could all sync to your PDA or Cell phone so that once you leave your car all the information automatically was transfered over.
I guess I am such a futurist and my dream of computer integration for electronics within automobiles is only 20 years away. Meanwhile I will just use my laptop or just build some crap computer with a LCD and an opitcal mouse. If anyone has any info on touch screens that would be interesting.


----------



## jcrumpton (Dec 6, 2004)

that's what i was saying. use a touch screen, problem solved.
using a non-touchscreen and an optical mouse sounds like a trafic accident waiting to happen.
the crystalfonts display was a cheaper (and more compicated) option.


----------



## kbyrd (Nov 27, 2004)

Try looking at 
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulletin/index.php
It's got all the car PC info you could want. I'm doing this right now, installing a PC, replacing my double-din with an lcd touchscreen etc.


----------



## Fluxburn64 (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: (kbyrd)*

just what I wanted... send me a pic of your install if u can


----------



## kbyrd (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (Fluxburn64)*

I'm kbyrd over there to, here's a link to my worklog:
http://www.mp3car.com/vbulleti...56217
My "install" at the moment is an EPIA 10000 motherboard and a laptop hardrive lying on my desk. I'll be buying the screen and DC powersupply soon, then I need to put it all somewhere. Actually, I posted this question in two different forums here:
How much room is under the front seats in a MkIV Golf/GTI? I'm thinking about putting the motherboard, powersupply, and hdd in a small project case under there. Do people fit amps under these seats. If so, how big?


----------



## gert (Sep 20, 2005)

Here are a couple of small LCD touchscreens. You'll have to run extra-low resolution if you want to controll winamp: http://www.logicsupply.com/default.php/cPath/52
Otherwise, if you want to go the cheap way out, winamp has an IR receiver plugin which can be programmed to any remote. An IR receiver can be found here: http://www.evation.com/irman/ Not the most elegant, but functional. I've been thinking about taking the remote and wiring it directly to the serial cable and taking input that way. Not sure if it would work, though.


----------



## heynicecar (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (gert)*

there are frontend like frodo player that let you control everything. try mp3car.com great site for carputer.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: (heynicecar)*

where do i get frodo player?


----------



## kbyrd (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (oopseyesharted)*

Go to mp3car.com read a bunch. Search for "frodoplayer" (there's a subforum for it).


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

You need to spend some time on google. The whole "carputer" thing has been done many times over. Most installations i've seen consist of a touchscreen LCD (Lilliput) custom molded into the dash and a mATX/flexATX PC in the trunk. Search and you'll find all you need to know... there are also many frontend applications, like Frodo, that you can use.
As for an in-car iPod installation being lame, I don't quite follow. I'm thinking of doing this in my GLS as a matter of fact. For me it makes perfect sense: it's *way* less work to install and remove later, it's cheaper and I can take the iPod in/out of the car as I see fit. Mounting isn't a problem either as sooooo many companies make both universal and vehicle specific mounts. And as far as transfer speeds go, iPods use USB2.0, which is plenty for uploading songs...


----------



## kbyrd (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (rsfnatik)*

I had the iPod-in car solution, Dension's IceLink. I liked it, but not having good library browsing or ID3 tags at the head unit bugged me. If it doesn't bug you, then do that, it's way easier. An carPC is more of a hobby then a finished product.


----------



## rsfnatik (Mar 1, 2004)

Ok, that's fair. And yes, the "car-puter" is indeed a project, and has appealed to me in the past... I just don't have the time. I also need a faster solution since my changer has finally given up and locally radio is *really* bad...
A thought on the touchscreen LCD... a common approach i've seen is to purchase an aftermarket headunit installation kit then hack it up and custom mold the LCD into that using body filler, etc (you may need to remove the face of the LCD to make it look clean). If properly prepped/painted it looks near-factory in the end.
Remember to document the build tho, and post some photos here.


----------



## MacDowell (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: running computer in car running WINAMP? (Fluxburn64)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fluxburn64* »_
Just look at all the systems out there, GPS, On Star and etc. Why can't they just be replaced all with a Internet enabled car.

Hmm sounds like a car accident... can you imagine some kid driving down the freeway checking his myspace and futzing with his winamp going 60mph? Yikes!


----------

